# mosquito causeway



## BIGFISH1985 (Apr 4, 2008)

does anybody know if they are getting any crappie on the causeway yet? want to go out today and just wondering what was going on out there yet. any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Narf Koscelmik (Sep 21, 2007)

Buddy talked to a guy he worked with that said he did pretty well on crappie a night or two ago off the causeway.


----------



## riplip18 (Apr 9, 2011)

Ya I've been out a few times in the last week or so and have been getting good results brought home about 30 in two says probaly caught 50 but they weren't of much size caught a few slabs the night bite has been working vest for me


----------



## JimmyC (Nov 27, 2007)

caught some nice crappies last night....headed up again now before the rain comes


----------



## bud690 (Jun 23, 2009)

we went wed night and caught one limit for two of us. all were 9 10 inches tops and had to throwa bunch back. not my cup of tea but at least were catching something


----------



## CatchNrelease (Mar 20, 2011)

Anybody know what time the baitshop inside the statepark or on 305 is open till?


----------



## JimmyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Managed 20 keepers tonight in the strong winds......Caught alot of throwbacks too. 8 of the keepers were around 12" and the rest between 9"-10". Caught a pike b4 dark and a buddy caught one also. I dont like seeing that when im floatin' for crappies! LOL


----------



## bud690 (Jun 23, 2009)

Mu buddy caught 12 last night on the causeway and i caught a few zS! the wind was kicking to hard and i was tired.


----------



## BIGFISH1985 (Apr 4, 2008)

how deep is everyone fishing for them i was talking to one guy and he said they were fishing like 13' deep now that is real deep. I am thinking about making an all nighter on thursday so any info would be really helpful thanks fellas


----------



## bud690 (Jun 23, 2009)

I dont know how dep everybody else fishes but we fish about 2-3 feet deep on slip rigs. we usually do the best on the outside ring of light about 12-15 feet out. last night sucked but we usually get our limits. hope that helps and good luck


----------



## JimmyC (Nov 27, 2007)

BIGFISH1985 said:


> how deep is everyone fishing for them i was talking to one guy and he said they were fishing like 13' deep now that is real deep. I am thinking about making an all nighter on thursday so any info would be really helpful thanks fellas


Haha 13'???? I wouldnt ask them again after that answer....haha. Crappie feed up......Try anywhere from 1-5ft. I rig 2 hooks under my bobber...usually one at 2ft and one at 3 1/2ft from bobber. Most of the water from causeway shore isnt too deep. Some holes in places but pretty sure you dont wanna fish 13' down.


----------



## JFeeds (Apr 14, 2008)

How are the waves today? Our track meet was cancelled today and I figured I'd hit the lake for a bit. Being in Austintown though, I don't want to drive all that way up to Bazetta for nothing. Is it worth it today or should I just wait?


----------



## BIGFISH1985 (Apr 4, 2008)

jimmyc thats what i was thinking when i was told that, I mean that is very deep and 3-4 feet is usually where i always fish at sometimes i will go about 5-6 feet but i have never went 13 feet before and i don't think i want to even try. well thanks for the info guys it was all very helpful and i am planning on a night fishing trip there wednesday or thursday hopefully see some of you out there.


----------



## Narf Koscelmik (Sep 21, 2007)

Anyone been dippin' brush for crappies yet?


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

It will be tough fishing there with this wind.. But for Mosquito it is always blowing up there.. Makes it hard fishing from the causway....JIM....CL....


----------



## JimmyC (Nov 27, 2007)

BIGFISH1985 said:


> jimmyc thats what i was thinking when i was told that, I mean that is very deep and 3-4 feet is usually where i always fish at sometimes i will go about 5-6 feet but i have never went 13 feet before and i don't think i want to even try. well thanks for the info guys it was all very helpful and i am planning on a night fishing trip there wednesday or thursday hopefully see some of you out there.


This coming week should be killer.....ill be fishing it hard all week for the night bite.


----------



## Narf Koscelmik (Sep 21, 2007)

stopped at the causeway for a little while on our way back from a few other spots. No fish and the whole lake is chocolate milk.


----------



## JFeeds (Apr 14, 2008)

narf - were the waves causing problems or was it fishable? i may head up in an hour or so


----------



## Narf Koscelmik (Sep 21, 2007)

The wind has actually calmed down a bit. I would say it's fishable. Water will just be pretty muddy. Northwest side was the calmest earlier.


----------



## Akaletto (Jul 14, 2009)

I made it up to the causeway about 9:00 and the water was still a bit choppy so i decided to hit the south end. Was glad i did, the south was like a sheet of glass and the crappy bite was hot from 9:30-11:00. Caught 8 crappie and a nice eye. Not bad for a few hours.


----------



## JFeeds (Apr 14, 2008)

I went last night, about 7-10pm. Got 2 NICE crappies. north side was a little rough, but the south side was very calm. may head up closer to the weekend again.


----------



## JimmyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Going up again tonight. Gonna see if I can add to the freezer. Looks like the weather is gonna be a little more cooperative.


----------



## JimmyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Fished 7:30 til midnight. Southside. Ended up with 10 crappies. My uncle brought home 6. They were'nt too big but most just over 10''. Pretty good bite right at dark....then they shut off. Caught 4 more quick ones an hour later...then nothing, and then got one half hour before leaving. Not bad but thought we'd do better. It was chilly


----------



## JimmyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Fished Northside tonight. Breezy to start then north was like glass hour after dark. Started off slow....2 fish right at dark. 20 minutes mwent by between the 2 bites then about an hour and a half more with nothing. Then they turned on for a few minutes. Caught 3 nice ones in 3 casts. Ended up bringing a dozen home. Freezer is starting to look good.......2 more weeks tops and crappies will be spawning.


----------



## JimmyC (Nov 27, 2007)

My bro (NOOB24) and I had another good night tonight! Weatherman was wrong again. Threw back about a dozen also that were right at 9"


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

BIGFISH1985 said:


> how deep is everyone fishing for them i was talking to one guy and he said they were fishing like 13' deep now that is real deep. I am thinking about making an all nighter on thursday so any info would be really helpful thanks fellas


13 feet?? dont believe that if hes shore bound, only place i know that possiable is around the bridge and you must slip bobber. Jimmyc looks like you found your mojo.


----------



## raiderdave (Oct 18, 2010)

maybe he meant they were fishing in 13 feet of water - or just didn't want to tell you how deep


----------



## CatchNrelease (Mar 20, 2011)

I've seen people bottom fish with a bobber, just letting it slowly drag across the bottom


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

JC,nice pic of the sunset. Nice batch of fish too.:G


----------



## JimmyC (Nov 27, 2007)

sylvan 17 said:


> JC,nice pic of the sunset. Nice batch of fish too.:G


Thanks. Yeah i was messing around with the camera snapping random pics and looked at that one again and realized I really liked. I made it my Facebook Profile pic....haha


----------

